# Best 3 day compound split for mass...help needed



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Evening all,

I am looking to start a 3 day split working out tuesday, thursday, saturday.

Can anyone please advise the best split I can do as am lookin only to do compound moves only for maximum mass gains, and really a change for me.

I was thinking the following...

3 x 8-10 reps of...

Bench press,

Squat,

Deadlift,

Military press,

Bent over row,

Dips,

Pull ups.

Can anyone advise how they would split this or could I do an all over body one 3 times a week.

Looking to get started tomorrow so any help / suggestions / routines anyone have done themselves would be really great.

Thanks all :thumbup1:

Jordan


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

id probably do a 2 day rather than 3 day

Squats

Bench

Dips

Press

Deadlift

Pullups

Bent over row

But it depends on how much time/energy/work capacity you have.

You could look at a push pull legs

Squat

deadlift

Bench

Press

dips

pullups

chins

rows


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

PULL ON TUESDAY 6-8 REPS BACK-SHRUGS-BICEP

PUSH ON THURSDAY CHEST -SHOULDER-TRICEP

LEGS ON SATURDAY

exercises you judge for yourself but i do 3 exercises for main bodypart and one exercise for smaller groups ,so for back bent over row,cable pull downs,one arm row,then for shoulder a pressin movement 3 sets, tricep i do 5 sets of skull crushers


----------

